# What is this??? Joe???



## Jake Respondek (May 3, 2013)

Ugly Florida Wood?

[URL=http://s266.Rule #2/user/surpherphreak/media/483.jpg.html][IMG]http://i266.Rule #2/albums/ii258/surpherphreak/483.jpg[/URL][/img]

http://i266.Rule #2/albums/ii258/surpherphreak/484.jpg

http://i266.Rule #2/albums/ii258/surpherphreak/485.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (May 3, 2013)

How does the stuff look dry Joe?


----------



## Jake Respondek (May 3, 2013)

In less than a minute! Thank you.


----------



## Jake Respondek (May 3, 2013)

If what I'm reading correctly about this kind of wood is that as far as elms go this is a lot better than the other varieties? All I know is that it took every bit of my strength to lift one end of this sucker up. It has to be some of the heaviest wood I've encountered. I was thinking about using this piece as the base to a table. I also have some smaller stuff I cut to throw on the lathe.

Can you share some knowledge on this wood Joe? I see you have posted some on here before for sale.


----------



## Bigg081 (May 3, 2013)

Cut some up and send it to me to turn....ill tell you everything I learn! :-) Just an idea lol.


----------



## Jake Respondek (May 4, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Cut some up and send it to me to turn....ill tell you everything I learn! :-) Just an idea lol.



Well the boss likes the way it looks and wants it as a table base, so I won't be cutting this piece up. There was another piece with a few crotches but there was no way I was lifting that piece into my truck. I need to rig up a come along and ramp deal. If I get my hands on manageable pieces in the future I'll keep you in mind though.


----------



## Nature Man (May 4, 2013)

I'm also in the market for some elm...


----------



## Bigg081 (May 4, 2013)

Jake Respondek said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Cut some up and send it to me to turn....ill tell you everything I learn! :-) Just an idea lol.
> ...


Thanks!


----------

